# Prüfung in Köln am 03.12.07



## Michel81 (15. November 2007)

noch jemand dabei? bin beim 08:00 uhr termin.


----------



## mixx222 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Prüfung in Köln am 03.12.07*

Joa ich!
Theorie und Fischarten wird einfach denk ich.
Ich hab nur Angst vorm praktischen Teil, weil ich keinen Kurs belegt hab. #d
War zwar schon mehrmals angeln, aber von Brandungsruten usw. hab ich keinen Plan. 

Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## mixx222 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Prüfung in Köln am 03.12.07*

owei owei
Ich sollte besser lesen 
bin doch erst am 05.12 dran!


----------



## King Size (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Prüfung in Köln am 03.12.07*

Ich auch #h
naja die Theorie ist wirklich sehr einfach aber die Praxis #q
aber ich glaube ich kann alles :q


----------



## donlotis (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Prüfung in Köln am 03.12.07*

Alles halb so schlimm, es wird ja nur eine von fünf Rutenmontagen abgefragt.

Denn glaube mir: Sei froh, es gibt viel, viel mehr Montagen als Member im Board... :q

Gruß donlotis

Achja, viel Glück morgen!


----------



## carphunter-sobota (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Prüfung in Köln am 03.12.07*

Hallo
Mein Couseng hat auch am 5.12!

Ich wünsche euch allen Viel Glück


----------



## King Size (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Prüfung in Köln am 03.12.07*

Danke!!
Ich bin grad wieder zurück gekommen...
man war das voll da ca 80 leute 
Hab die prüfung bestanden :vik:
Also ich fands ziemlich einfach #6


----------

